# Best of the Rest Challenge



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

*OUSOONERSOU*

Yves Edwards
Yves Jabouin
Diego Nunes
Daniel Straus
Mark Hunt

*Muscleshark*

Takanori Gomi
CB Dollaway
Shinya Aoki
Scott Jorgensen
Jussier Da Silva

*Cowgirl*

Ed Herman
Matt Wiman
Vaughan Lee
Hatsu Hioki
Eddie Wineland

*Toxic*

Ben Askren
Karl Amoussou
Liz Carmouche
Clay Guida
Maiquel Falcao

*Hexabob*

Max Holloway
Paul Sass
Wagner Prado
Michael Chiesa
Andrey Koreshkov

*ClydebankBlitz*

Michael Page
Todd Duffee
Dennis Burmudez
Daron Cruikshank
Tyron Woodley

*Term*

Ovince St. Preux
Tim Kennedy
Gleison Tibau
Dennis Siver
Lim Hyun-Gyu

*Hixxy*

Christian M'Pumbu
Costa Philippou
Charles Oliveira
Matt Brown
Pablo Garza


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Stuck!


If you could keep all your 'best of the rest' stuff in this thread that would be great


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry I didn't manage to send a list in on time. I'll make a 5 man team from what's still left if that's ok?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Sorry I didn't manage to send a list in on time. I'll make a 5 man team from what's still left if that's ok?


Of course dude, how did everything go today? Boetsch and Phillipou are still not taken. Kyle Noke aswell who will do well at WW and Te-Huna!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

She hasn't had the baby yet mate.. Yesterday was her due date so it will happen anytime in the next week or so now!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

hixxy said:


> She hasn't had the baby yet mate.. Yesterday was her due date so it will happen anytime in the next week or so now!


That's awesome, hope everything runs smoothly  Hit me up with your picks in here when you are ready and i'll update the OP


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

You guys done focked up now. Cowgirl did snipe away Matt Wiman! You know he is an Oklahoman right? 
All my fighters have fights scheduled, fights they will all win.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Swap out Big Nog (sorry Mino) for Michael Page as requested would you Bresk?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a very active fighter in mind I forgot to add to my list when I sent it. Debating on whether to drop someone or not.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Good luck with the baby Hixxy; I am looking forward to seeing your list!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't worry list will be in before the first event!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

It would appear I misspelled Vaughan Lee's name, my apologies


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Are we going to have a separate thread for the upcoming Strikeforce event?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

nah everything will stay in here. I don't know how the scoring works and Toxic is involved in this so he'll be able to update the OP as each event goes on.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok so im pretty sure ive checked and double checked and all 5 below are still available. If not then let me know as i have 4 back ups aswell.

*Christian M'Pumbu
Costa Philippou
Charles Oliveira
Matt Brown
Pablo Garza*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My god you guys may have just skipped this thing cause I am gonna run wild like hulkamania on all of you


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Falcao won't beat Shlemenko but you get good points for main event + title shot.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Crap, I forgot to make my prediction. I would haves guessed Tim winning. I probably would have went with a decision, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

So I guess I am in first with 15 huh?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

For now, my team is the best  haha


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MuscleSherk said:


> For now, my team is the best  haha


Haha how come? Are you a big JMMA fan? Don't know how many fights Aoki will have in Dream this year and I dunno if Hioki can beat Guida.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

JMMA is my favourite, HUGE fan. Aoki will have a few fights


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MuscleSherk said:


> JMMA is my favourite, HUGE fan. Aoki will have a few fights


Yeah he will fight maybe 4-5 times but I think only one of those fights will be in DREAM, meaning you don't get points for the other fights unless he goes to Bellator to lose again.

I'm kinda worried about Shlemenko cos he fights for other orgs too but he's got a title defense lined up for February against Falcao.




Since I made your sig i've gotten better and I want to remake it, you cool with that?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ONE FC should be counted towards points since strikeforce is now gone. 

As for Hioki/Guida I see Hioki schooling Guida on the ground. 

Im fine with you remaking the sig


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MuscleSherk said:


> As for Hioki/Guida I see Hioki schooling Guida on the ground.



:thumb03: I hope so


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hioki should have won the Lamas fight. once he adjusts to the cage, and the travel he will be a force


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

here you go man


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bresko, you should work on blending in your renders (smudging or use a gaussian blur on a layer behind them) and try to get them all the same colour (skin tone stays but the it looks as if they are all in completley different lights). Just GFX tipping in this mahfuka!

Also, I'm winning this


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tip bro, I only started like 2 days ago so still getting the hang of things but I really like the Ristie one that i'm sporting at the moment, it's my best so far. Have a look here http://www.mmaforum.com/gfx-portfolios/109225-bresks-graphics.html#post1682689


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Thanks for the tip bro, I only started like 2 days ago so still getting the hang of things but I really like the Ristie one that i'm sporting at the moment, it's my best so far. Have a look here http://www.mmaforum.com/gfx-portfolios/109225-bresks-graphics.html#post1682689


Not too bad for 2 days then. I've got an old PC that got supervirused a few years back. This is my dad's laptop so I can't be downloading shit onto it but if I get my old shit back together in a few days then I'll start putting my own shit up. I had only made 2 sigs that were actually dope, using C4Ds to their full potential and shit...and then it crashed. Grrr.

Ima make a thread with the only old GFX shit I can find. A month or two ago my last site deleted all my old GFX, which sucks balls, but I still found some more shit I at least posted in a thread 4 years and 3 days ago lmao.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think I should have 2 points for Wagner Prado; 5 for being on card -3 for losing. I hope that the rest of my team os more successful


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

wheres the scoreboard?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

No idea though I think we were supposed to keep all "Best of the Rest" posts here in this thread.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd like to drop Nunes and add Jorge Santiago if possible.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^So you're asking for a free loss? He aint getting past Gunnar Nelson, Dragon


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^So you're asking for a free loss? He aint getting past Gunnar Nelson, Dragon


Nelson is great, Jorge is better.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lies, lies all over the place!

My inactivity as of late is allowing you to catch up to my posts grrr


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Lies, lies all over the place!
> 
> My inactivity as of late is allowing you to catch up to my posts grrr


Lucky for you I haven't been as active this week. Except for a couple threads. Like yesterday I got a decent amount on post debating Weidman's grappling vs Anderson Silva's grappling.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Lucky for you I haven't been as active this week. Except for a couple threads. Like yesterday I got a decent amount on post debating Weidman's grappling vs Anderson Silva's grappling.


Look at you guys fighting about post counts, its cute.:laugh:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Look at you guys fighting about post counts, its cute.:laugh:


I got double your count on my other board lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I almost had the exact same as you on my last site Tox. I had 19k during the summer and I had joined up in April 2007. Me and OUS are here to F shit up though, this board will be ours!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I almost had the exact same as you on my last site Tox. I had 19k during the summer and I had joined up in April 2007. Me and OUS are here to F shit up though, *this board will be ours! *


 :sarcastic12: keep dreaming


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^I hate these black guys...............wait...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So who is keeping score, 2 of my guys had a title fight for a belt in the main even, Guida picked up a win, told you all why bother?


And your arguing post counts when I am the undisputed king around these parts.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

If we just knew some one who has Admin privileges who could edit the first post in the thread and keep the score up there.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Term said:


> If we just knew some one who has Admin privileges who could edit the first post in the thread and keep the score up there.


If only eh.. quit your wishful thinking 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Not sure who could/would/is keeping score/roster updates. It's Monday afternoon and my brain isn't working.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Each person could keep track of their points and whenever there is an update we post it and have someone who can edit the first post just make updates to the list?

I have 15 from event #1.

Tim Kennedy +5(on card) +5(3rd round win) +5(sub) = +15


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

For this weekend I predict Gleison Tibau - UD


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll try and keep the 1sy page updated. No promises though shit gets busy for me in winter and net access is sometimes sketchy 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll keep it updated, will get on it now!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I'd like to drop Nunes and add Jorge Santiago if possible.


So is this possible or are the teams locked in for this?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> So is this possible or are the teams locked in for this?


I wondered that as well. No one ever said.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

So I was bored and went through and figured this out. If any one sees any errors you should speak up. This is through last might's event. Saw no predictions in the thread. IF you guys want me to keep doing it let me know. Just post if you have a fight coming up and I will add it.

1 - Toxic – 43 points
Ben Askren - +5(on card) +6(Title Fight) +2(Win Title) +3(main event) +5(3rd rd win) +5(TKO) = 26 event #4
Karl Amoussou - +5(on card) +6(Title Fight) +3(main event) -3(loss) = 11 event #4
Clay Guida - +5(on card) +1(Split Decision) = 6 Event #5

2 - ClydebankBlitz – 19 points
Tyron Woodley - +5(on card) +8(1st rd win) +6(KO) = 19 event 7

4(Tie) - Muscleshark – 6 points
CB Dollaway - +5(on card) +1(Split Decision) = 6 Event #3

4(Tie) - Cowgirl - 6 points
Ed Herman - +5(on card)-3(loss) = 2 Event #1
Matt Wiman - +5(on card)-3(loss) = 2 Event #5
Hatsu Hioki - +5(on card)-3(loss) = 2 Event #5

5(Tie) - OUSOONERSOU – 2 points
Yves Edwards - +5(on card)-3(loss) = 2 Event #7

5(Tie) - Hexabob – 2 points
Wagner Prado - +5(on card)-3(loss) = 2 Event #3

6 - Hixxy – 0 points


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think my team in this are doing better than my FFL team haha


----------

